# Back from an absence....



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Greetings to all, both old and new members!

I was a member of MT some time back, and "stepped away" for a bit...and it wound up being a bit longer than expected.  

However, it is nice to see some of the old names still around, and good to see that martial discussion is not dead.

I look forward to talking with you guys in the future, and maybe learning a few more things, who knows?

Peace --

--Tonbo


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome back Tonbo


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Tonbo!

Welcome back to our family. =)


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, everyone....it does indeed feel good to be back.



::deep bow::

--Tonbo


----------



## just2kicku (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome back!


----------

